# Surgical tubing



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey everyone,
Does anyone know if this surgical tubing will work well? I mean its no thera tube but, it might work. Heres the Link below
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004JKP34K/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?qid=1307649924&ref_=sr_1_17&sr=8-17

Thanks

SMS


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I forgot to ask, Would this work on wrist rocket type attatchment? Ill be using it on my chief AJ Quickpoint.

SMS


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

4.76mm OD - 1.58mm ID - Should be fine for slingshots, similar to 1745. Not going to to fit on your Quackpoint though.


----------

